# The Making of a Step Stool - a very scary horror movie!



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

Here is a great video for all of us woodworkers who also like horror movies!






Planeman


----------



## jwmalone (Jun 23, 2016)

I like it, even got a creepy kid lol. I love horror movies


----------



## marshallmosby56 (Jul 16, 2016)

Creepy Carpenter. In the beginning it felt like WOOD WAR PREP Going on. Like Carpenter Suiting up for a duel to rescue his beloved chisel back.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

The stool was nicely done but that movie was very well done I thought. I kept wanting to turn it off because I'm just too busy right now but I stuck it out to the end. LOL

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------

